# ride spi



## gies5 (Sep 18, 2007)

So, I've been searching and it's hard to find reviews for the Ride spi bindings because everytime i get back a bunch of results with just the word "ride" in them. Anyways, I'm thinking about getting the Ride Spi's from last season (less expensive) so if anyone has any experience with them, please let me hear it. Also, what is the dfc edition of ride bindings? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Bones (Feb 24, 2008)

I've got a pair of 07/08's as a replacement for some 05/06's.

I like them. Stiff, nice high highbacks...definetly not a park binding because of that. Some say that the convertible toe strap doesn't stay in place, but I've never had a problem on 3 different boots. I found the ratchets didn't want to undo the first few times out, but no problems after that.


----------



## RomeBeta32 (Oct 21, 2008)

I bought SPI's three seasons ago. I loved them with my setup. I rode some park/rails, mostly all mountain. The highback was good. I went from SPI's to the 08 Ride Beta's.


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

I have two pairs of them and love them for the most part. I have my older ones from 05/06 on my artifact because they are a little softer than my 07/08's but I still want a softer binding for the artifact and will be strapping the spis to my 2 favorite all mountain boards. The spis are great for riding powder and stability at high speed, plus they are very responsive. My legs and knees tend to get sore from trying to do a lot of buttering (Im a beginner when it comes to freestyle)and I think a softer binding will help that. My 2 cents is that if you arent going to do a lot of freestyle go with spis they are sweet.


----------



## gies5 (Sep 18, 2007)

If'n I were to wander into the park the spi's wouldn't present any sort of a problem would they? Also, can anyone tell me about the DFC edition that ride has? Specifically the 07/08 Ice Blue Spi.


----------

